# Hegner scroll saw blade clamp device.



## Finn

A friend came up with this idea when I loaned him my Jet scroll saw while his DeWalt was in for major repair (again). He had trouble with the blade clamp, which is the same as the Hegner blade clamp. I made a wooden device and glued it in place on my saw and it works well. It gives me something to rest the new blade against while aligning it properly. Anyone with a Hegner saw , especially a new user, will appreciate this device.


----------



## boysie39

They say the simple ideas are best ,this is a clear case . Thanks for sowing .


----------



## Finn

Update!............I have replaced the wooden device with this metal one which I pop riveted in place. It serves the same function for the same problem of blade alignment when clamping.


----------



## sofia2uu

hi


----------

